# /bin/sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (i

## neretux

Come da oggetto quando eseguo emerge mi esce questo messaggio: 

```
/bin/sh: warning: setlocale: LC_ALL: cannot change locale (it_IT.utf8)
```

Che vuol dire?

IL locale-gen l'ho fatto decommentando le lingue che volevo in /etc/locale.gen e lanciando poi locale-gen, ma mi esce comunque quel messaggio.

Suggerimenti?

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh, potresti postare il tuo locale.gen

e potresti postare il risultato di 

```
locale -a
```

----------

## neretux

Ecco il risultato:

/etc/locale.gen

```
n_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.EUC-JP EUC-JP

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

it_IT@euro ISO-8859-15

it_IT ISO-8859-1

```

 e poi

```
# locale -a

locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_COLLATE to default locale: No such file or directory

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

it_IT

it_IT.iso88591

it_IT.iso885915@euro

it_IT@euro

italian

```

Suggerimenti?

----------

## Zizo

Aggiungi "it_IT.UTF-8 UTF-8" al tuo locale.gen di cui dovresti correggere anche la prima voce "n_US ISO-8859-1", se effettivamente così.

Fai riferimento a http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/utf-8.xml per maggiori informazioni.

----------

